# Incredipad vs. Incredimitt vs. Incredisponge (my oh my oh my!)



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Can anyone who has seen and these please clarify what the differences are?

I currently use single sided "noodle" mitts but don't tend to wear them I just hold the back side and use the noodle as a sort of sponge/pad.

I get that the Increditmitt is a double sided mitt, I get what the Incredisponge is a sponge inside - what I'm not sure is what the Incredipad is (the fact it doesn't seem to exist on the Microfiber Madness website doesn't help here ).

Can anyone shed any light please?

What's the difference between the three in terms of size?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfiber-madness-incredipad.html

I have the incredipad and it's great! I have ordered the mitt and sponge, will take a picture of all three when the arrive tomorrow


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks, is there any kind of sponge or "filling" inside the pad please? 

That's the bit I'm not clear on as if there is, the products seem to overlap a fair bit.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

There is yes but it's not very firm nor thick the pad is brilliant, is use the pad for upper half sponge for lower and a dodo juice for wheels the incredi range is brilliant


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the incredisponge and the incredipad. Not used the sponge yet, but the pad is awesome! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I have the Incredisponge and prefer this to a mitt (though I don't have the Incredimitt version). 

I find the sponge filling makes it easier to hold, and also prevents me applying too much pressure to the paint surface. 

The sponge can hold a large amount of water, and if ringing out between panels can get through a lot in one wash (15 litres on a Volvo V70)!


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Used incredimitt for the first time at the weekend. Top product, feels so safe for the paintwork and was a joy to use


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Incredimitt is very well made, holds loads of suds and is very safe on your paint. Best washing aid I've ever bought.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Guessing there is nowhere walk in in the Midlands or who can get one out by Saturday now?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Polished bliss takes two days for delivery. Clean and shiny sell them, you could ask if they do next day delivery. I will post a pic for you tomorrow


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

here you go


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sponge is the far left. Really impressed with the quality. Can't wait to use them at the weekend


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Nice post paul04. Likely your Stanley box I have the same one. If I ever wear my Dooka out or it falls apart the Incredpad is next on my list


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have had my incredispounge and mitt for well over a year and they still look and perform like new.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Nice post paul04. Likely your Stanley box I have the same one. If I ever wear my Dooka out or it falls apart the Incredpad is next on my list


Cheers, my toolbox has tools in now not my detailing gear since I have a garage. The cupboard in the background has most of my stuff in. The pad is great but I think the sponge may be even better it's massive :doublesho


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm PB doesn't seem to ship my country. Are there any other traders I can source Incredimitts or anything same?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Check the website

http://www.microfibermadness.de/en/dealer


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul04 said:


> Check the website
> 
> http://www.microfibermadness.de/en/dealer


Thank you! That website seems to have solved my issue.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

So at the risk of being a div - I still don't get how the mitt is actually different from the pad other than having a hole and a cuff - is it padded or something?

I feel like I'm over-thinking this but if they make 3 products...


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

hutchingsp said:


> So at the risk of being a div - I still don't get how the mitt is actually different from the pad other than having a hole and a cuff - is it padded or something?
> 
> I feel like I'm over-thinking this but if they make 3 products...


The mitt is sponge padded.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mitt is padded, the sponge is really big and good to grip by hand. The pad isn't as padded as the sponge but still awesome


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What would work best together with ONR? Or is it better to continue using MF cloths?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Got the Incredipad and used it for the first time today.

I actually feel a bit of a saddo as I type this out but it's weird how "right" the thing feels in use - seems to grab up the right amount of water but it seems to hold it without spilling and releases it so you can pretty much just run the thing over the car.

The thing that was the most telling was when I grabbed my old noodle mitt which I've relegated to still duty and it just feels so thin and flimsy.

Not cheap but seems to be made to last so hopefully worth it in the long run.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Used my Incredimitt for the first time today and I know what you mean. It's really a very nice thing to use and holds so much water and suds. I thought exactly the same when I got my other mitt for doing the lower quarters.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

LOVE my Incredimitt... all three (mitt,pad,sponge) are great and funny that I reach for the sponge often now also BUT the Incredimitt is my favorite. In my previous life I was a designer and have an appreciation for true quality, innovation, craftsmanship, and "the little things". The least important thing (maybe) meant even more to me! When I discovered the little handle which is thoughtfully sewn into every Incredimitt by the Germans it was the "Icing on the cake"! I won't even use that feature... But it tells the story of this great company!! Love the cuff quality, perfect shape, form, all is great. 

Finally of course what really matters... Cleans GREAT, rinses clean so easy, and still using the same one since I started, great durability. I wish I had more time to keep talking... Love it from top to bottom...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> What would work best together with ONR? Or is it better to continue using MF cloths?


Any experiences of this?


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I have the pad and the bone shaped sponge. I prefer and love the pad. The sponge is a bit too big and thick for me.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Just received my Incredipads. Slightly smaller than I thought but perfect size for grabbing of course.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've got the Increditmitt and absolutely love it :thumb:

Love sticking my hands inside warm wet things!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pervert


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> I've got the Increditmitt and absolutely love it :thumb:
> 
> Love sticking my hands inside warm wet things!


you sick puppy.....


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My mitt turned up a few days ago so as per instructions i washed it before use....took 2 days to dry out..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Incredimitt is superb.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought I`d give a Incredisponge a go as I don`t like mitts and I do like to have something to hold on to, I usually use a grout sponge with grooves cut into it.

I found using the Incredisponge difficult, its a bit too big and numb.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Love my Grout Sponges .


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I have the sponge and mitt and use the sponge for wheels and the mit for paintwork. I don't out my hand inside the mit so the pad would probably suit my needs better next time. Both work very well and are machine washable.


----------

